# The natural solution to all your algae problems!!



## elpenajr (Apr 26, 2013)

So, I decided to go out on a limb and take the natural approach to my small brown/green hair algae on my driftwood issue.

I am seriously impressed by what 10 ghost shrimp and one otto can do; they are the ultimate cleanup crew!

Day 1) Tuesday July 9th, 2013:











Day 2) Monday July 15th, 2013:


----------



## PooterFish (Dec 17, 2012)

I too am having a hair algae problem. I'll be picking up some of these for my 5g. How many can I put in there?


----------



## elpenajr (Apr 26, 2013)

Good guess would be around 10-20 and 1-2 Ottos?


----------



## Briz (Mar 22, 2013)

PooterFish:
Otos are schooling fish and will do much better with at least 3 or more. Otherwise he's likely to be scared and unhappy for the rest of his life in your tank. So, Pooter, I wouldn't recommend to add them to your 5 gallon.

I would suggest around 10-15 ghost shrimp, but no more. Too many in a small space will cause them to get aggressive towards one another.


----------



## elpenajr (Apr 26, 2013)

What is a sign of a unhappy or scared Otto? So far they are very active and look much more more vibrant then when I first bought him.


----------



## Nicci Lu (Jan 7, 2013)

When otos are happy and content, they become quite sedentary. They will change location from time to time, but when they're actively flitting about it means that they're nervous or unsettled. Generally, they will flit about alot when first introduced, for the first few few days. As they relax and feel safe in their surroundings, they will start to resemble the hookah-smoking caterpillar rather than the white rabbit. If he doesn't feel safe, then he will continue to flit about, wondering where all the other otos have gone and what danger has caused their absence.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Nicci Lu said:


> When otos are happy and content, they become quite sedentary. They will change location from time to time, but when they're actively flitting about it means that they're nervous or unsettled. Generally, they will flit about alot when first introduced, for the first few few days. As they relax and feel safe in their surroundings, they will start to resemble the hookah-smoking caterpillar rather than the white rabbit. If he doesn't feel safe, then he will continue to flit about, wondering where all the other otos have gone and what danger has caused their absence.


 
That is a good way to describe it. I have been at a petstore and seen one literally trying to hide under a school of cories bellies because he felt so ill at ease (they had no cover at all in the tank)


----------



## TheOnlyCanvas (Feb 28, 2013)

That is the best description of fish behavior I've ever heard. Just had to let you know.

And ghost shrimp do make good clean up crews! Just be prepared - your fish may decide they look very tasty. I've lost a few, mostly babies, to greedy bettas.


----------



## Nicci Lu (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks, jadaBlu and TheOnlyCanvas. ;-)


----------



## PooterFish (Dec 17, 2012)

Briz said:


> PooterFish:
> Otos are schooling fish and will do much better with at least 3 or more. Otherwise he's likely to be scared and unhappy for the rest of his life in your tank. So, Pooter, I wouldn't recommend to add them to your 5 gallon.
> 
> I would suggest around 10-15 ghost shrimp, but no more. Too many in a small space will cause them to get aggressive towards one another.


Thanks, I was only interested in the shrimp, sorry I should've been more specific. Would any shrimp work on this algae?


----------



## Graceful (Apr 30, 2013)

What a huge improvement, in just 6 days! I'm impressed. You go, ghost shrimps!


----------



## RobertTheFish (Jun 6, 2011)

I just got 13 MTS for my 10 gallon setup. They have been munching 24/7 for a couple days now. I love things that do my cleaning for me. Who needs robots, right?


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

My amano shrimp do a good job at eating hair algae. I only have 3 in a 55 gallon, though. I think I need more for them to really keep up with it. I think Amanos are cooler than ghost shrimp because they get a lot bigger and they're more easily noticeable in the tank. When I had ghost shrimp in a 5 gallon I would lose sight of them for weeks at a time. I'd sit there and search the tank for 10 minutes without seeing any, and then all of a sudden one would be sitting on the moss ball a week later.


----------

